# Side of Lamb Not Too Thrilled



## justpassingthru (Mar 29, 2011)

I smoked the Lamb I was asking about on Saturday with the WSM, rubbed with EVOO, salt, pepper, granulated garlic, rosemary and thyme. The smoke wood was guava and logan, used the 3-2-1 method and the dome temp was 250°.

They were good, but like someone else said we were picking through the fat to find the meat, I can say I tried it, but I'll stick with the leg of lamb, they're cheaper and have more meat.

Hot off the WSM.








Plated, the ABT's were excellent, I'll post them on another thread.







Thank you all for the help and for looking at my Q-view.

Gene


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 29, 2011)

They still look great.. Nice job


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 29, 2011)

I have never done Lamb but that looks good... Nice Job Gene...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2011)

I love lamb & those ribs look awesome. Never smoked it though.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 30, 2011)

Hate to ask a new guy question but what does ABT stand for?


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well it looks nice


----------



## bassman (Mar 30, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Hate to ask a new guy question but what does ABT stand for?


Atomic buffalo turd.  Bacon wrapped, stuffed, smoked jalapeno.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2011)

It looks good from here, Gene!

That's one of my weaknesses----ALL smoked meat looks good to me!

Beautiful color though!

Bear


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice ring too!! I also have yet to try smoking lamb, but I'm not that big of a lamb fan anyway


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind replies to my Q-view.

Hey Blue, you might look in the ABT section for more info and ideas, warning, they are very addicting.

realtorterry, I wasn't either until I smoked my first one, i wasn't interested in eating it, just did it to see if I could, the locals cook them over coals and slice the meat off as it cooks, the result is dry and cold and cold lamb fat is disgusting!  I read some posts here and said why not, I cooked a bone in leg, poked slits in it and stuffed garlic slices in them, dusted with salt and pepper, placed fresh thyme and rosemary on it, wrapped in plastic and into the fridge overnight, the next day I smoked it and when it reached 135° foiled and into a cooler, later that day I told my wife to take it to her parents, she sliced off some meat for herself and I reluctantly tried it and have been hooked ever since, ...I've even cooked one hanging in my GOSM wrapped with bacon, oh man......!

Gene


----------



## boykjo (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Gene, Sorry to hear about your side of lamb but it sure looks good. Love those abt's too............


----------



## isutroutbum (Apr 10, 2011)

I love lamb (fat and all), and those look fantastic!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 21, 2011)

Gene, Lamb side like that, especially domestic a bit older and grain finished, is pretty fatty and definitely for the Hard Core Lamb-aholics.

Since I are ONE...I think your work looks Incredible!

Sorry you were disappointed...JJ


----------



## hardslicer (May 21, 2011)

never tried smoked lamb....but pics certainly make it look tasty


----------



## skully (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll fight yah for it.......sorry just saw snatch again....lol.......looky good to me


----------

